# The GM Auto News Thread



## usedHONDA (Feb 1, 2007)

According to GM, the Pontiac G8 will be coming out late 2007 or early 2008. It will have the body frame of the Australian Holden Commodore. Pricing will start from $25K. There is a standard 362bhp V6 and an optional 390bhp V8.
Pics:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow, that's a lot of bang for the buck- especially out of a v6


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Horse power listed is braking horsepower (bhp) which is horsepower at the flywheel with no accessories attached. 
Do you have SAE Net horsepower rating?


----------



## usedHONDA (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sure there will be after the Chicago Auto Show

Here is a fake concept:










Weird. I know where they got that idea, though. The origional concept for the Solstice was a hardtop coupe. I have a book about the entire story ("The Pontiac Solstice Book") and several of the original sketches. Heres one:










But It will most likely look like this:











A sneak peak at the real one.

Anyone willing to Photoshop a Comodore?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## usedHONDA (Feb 1, 2007)

...
...
...
...
lol.


----------



## racer101 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am excited to see the new Pontiac G8. I just read all the specs and information on an automotive news site. I have been anticipating this car for over a year now and I hope I can get it very soon. I want the V8 390hhp and race it at the track as well.


----------

